# 9 hens in a row.



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I Have been waiting for some of my silkies to start crowing but they all seem to be egg laying hens! 6 out of six from my broody. 
....And I incubated 3 eggs of different breed at the same time and they also were all hens.
I even gave them bit names as I was sure that they were roos! Very strange.

Next batch I guess will all be roos. Pride before a fall and all that! Doh!

Katie x









Here is one I called Dave. Looking a bit soggy after havering a mud bath in the rain.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

That sure looks roo-ish to me, but then again, I'm not a silkie expert. I prefer my birds a bit bigger - as in brahma sized and less broody.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes I was sure he was too, but he now lays eggs....!! Next batch hatched all but one look like roos so end of the hen only run!!!


----------

